
LA startups are racing to develop transportation - prostoalex
http://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_28969548/la-startups-are-racing-to-develop-transportation-more-amazing-than-selfdriving-cars:-think-hyperloop
======
mdorazio
HTT's model reminds me of Local Motors. I'm skeptical that a crowd-sourced
approach can work for something with the scale and regulatory hurdles of
Hyperloop, but a hybrid setup with a core full-time team and contributions
from vetted freelance professionals could be interesting.

------
chlestakoff
Not only they expect talent to work for free, they also expect employees to
invest money in their startup: "We will consider your application anyway, but
we prefer our co-founders have some "skin in the game." Really?

~~~
dublinclontarf
Look at CTO positions advertised on workinstartups.com

"15 years experience as CTO, must be top coder in XYZ, willing to work on this
full time and make at least a minimum investment amount, 0.8% share option"

Lots of deluded people out there, lots and lots and lots of them.

~~~
chlestakoff
This is not delusion, more like a rational exploitation. Given the 'moonshot'
nature of the project and the fact they are planning an IPO, that's a negative
signal, sounds like a potential pump-n-dump scheme. Somebody should run a good
background check on them.

------
adventured
> We weren't understanding the position of Elon: Why would a man with the
> vision not do it himself?

The answer provided to that question in the article, is silly. Elon isn't
doing hyperloop himself for the obvious reason: he's a little too busy with
solar, space, internet access, electric cars, and batteries.

